# Dog lip smacking and swallowing in the night.



## Jane1905 (Mar 6, 2013)

My dog aged 14 months has started to do this every night.
Usually between 1-3am, he has his last meal at 5pm and a couple of biscuits at 9.30pm

A few weeks ago when it started he brought up some bile too, this went on for 5 nights when the last time he brought it up there was a piece of bark in the bile.
He hasnt been sick since.

He still does this, ie licks his lips and his mouth is very wet at that time.
It only lasts a few mins then he goes back to sleep.
He eats, drinks well and is generally really healthy.
Any ideas?


----------



## HollyBolly (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi

Both of our dogs have done this from time-to-time. The vet said he thought that it might be because their tummies were empty and it was like acid reflux.

We now give them late night biscuits ( at 10.30pm). It has helped a bit but even so they both do it occasionally.

It's probably nothing serious. Maybe mention it to the vet next time?


----------



## Jane1905 (Mar 6, 2013)

HollyBolly said:


> Hi
> 
> Both of our dogs have done this from time-to-time. The vet said he thought that it might be because their tummies were empty and it was like acid reflux.
> 
> ...


Thank you Holly, he is going for his booster in the next few days, I will see what he says. 
So do the dogs actually bring up some bile, or just lip licking like mine now.?


----------



## HollyBolly (Jul 22, 2012)

Both of them have occasionally been sick as well - just with frothy green bile. Makes a heck of a mess on the carpet :-(

But they both sometimes make 'throaty gulping noises' and lick their lips a lot in the wee small hours and then (having woken me) they stop!

I am pretty sure it's an empty tummy. We noticed that it got much worse when our terrier was on a diet so now we give less food at breakfast and more at 5.30pm


----------



## Jane1905 (Mar 6, 2013)

HollyBolly said:


> Both of them have occasionally been sick as well - just with frothy green bile. Makes a heck of a mess on the carpet :-(
> 
> But they both sometimes make 'throaty gulping noises' and lick their lips a lot in the wee small hours and then (having woken me) they stop!
> 
> I am pretty sure it's an empty tummy. We noticed that it got much worse when our terrier was on a diet so now we give less food at breakfast and more at 5.30pm


Thank you Holly, he is the same, ie wakes me up then he goes straight back to sleep. Unlike me :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Clare Mayhew (Mar 3, 2021)

Did


Jane1905 said:


> My dog aged 14 months has started to do this every night.
> Usually between 1-3am, he has his last meal at 5pm and a couple of biscuits at 9.30pm
> 
> A few weeks ago when it started he brought up some bile too, this went on for 5 nights when the last time he brought it up there was a piece of bark in the bile.
> ...


Did you ever get anywhere with this? My dog has been suffering with this for 10 months now and its so distressing to listen to !

It sounds exactly the same - his mouth is very wet sounding and he is sort of settling his tounge and then swallows quite hard.

I would love some help. I've been feeding him 3 times a day with his last meal around 8:30pm (to prevent an empty stomach) and no improvement! He also never wants his breakfast until around 12pm which concerns me. He is only 3?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Clare Mayhew said:


> Did
> 
> Did you ever get anywhere with this? My dog has been suffering with this for 10 months now and its so distressing to listen to !
> 
> ...


Ths is another zombie thread, closing it.


----------

